# HI!!!



## romeitaly

Hi!!!I'm newie in this forum and I'm hoping to find new friends!!!!


----------



## Stravinsky

romeitaly said:


> Hi!!!I'm newie in this forum and I'm hoping to find new friends!!!!


Hi there, welcome to the forum

Where are you situated?


----------



## Nancy Beacham

Hi - Where are you from? How long have you been in Rome? What are you doing there?


----------



## DanT99

welcome! Hope you enjoy the forum


----------

